# White fungus around mouth (African Cichlid)



## MsReena (Oct 6, 2012)

Fungus around mouth? - YouTube Skip to 1:24 - 1:50 to see the white substance around his mouth and body. What could this be??


----------



## MsReena (Oct 6, 2012)

Tank size: 60 gal
Ammonia/NitrIte/NitrAte/PH: perfect for Cichlids (as told by LFS)
Cycled,yes or no: Cycled with fish in about 3 weeks of water 2 weeks with fish
Number of fish: 3 African Cichlids (malawi?) + 1 algae eater
Acclimation process: None :-(
Physical signs of illness(IE spots,shimmer,ECT): White substance around mouth
How often between fish additions: fish bought all together
Waterchange schedule: Will change for first time tonight
Tank temp: 78 degrees


----------



## MsReena (Oct 6, 2012)

The problem:
Fish had a white fungus in/around mouth that spread to body, appetite decreased gradually, color faded, began keeping to corner of tank not swimming as normal and kept to itself, became weak (became attached to filter when swimming by but pulled itself from it)

I used Melafix for 4 days... I didn't see a vast improvement. I then added aquarium salt and overnight the fish was increasing appearance. I'm not sure if it was the salt alone that did the trick or the combination of the two... however, my fish is doing much better than before! I hope this thread can help someone else that may have went through the same experience as I have.

Result:
His color is returning, eating habits is growing as the other fish, swimming more, the fungus that spread to his body is completely gone and the fungus around his mouth is only minimal!

Grateful!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

MsReena when you say ammonia, nitrites and nitrates are perfect for cichlids, how do you mean? The only perfect ammonia and nitrites are zero. It actually sounds like water conditions is your problem. For one the tank probably isn't cycled since fishless takes 3 to 6 weeks dosing with ammonia. When you added the fish that started your cycle.
With fish in cycle you should be doing at least 50% weekly water changes or more. Do you have your own test kit as you need to monitor these levels every couple of days.


----------



## MsReena (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks Susan,
I do indeed believe that the conditioning in which the water was cycling was the main problem that I was having. I believe that this is the main problem with many new aquarists. I do not have my own test kit, but I live close to a lfs in which I take my water and they test it for me. This is convenient for me as I can gain other information from them and check on the health of other fish that I plan to buy and the tank mates. I will continue with my weekly water changes, I'm just glad that I took action prior to having to lose any of my fish!  *knocks on driftwood*



susankat said:


> MsReena when you say ammonia, nitrites and nitrates are perfect for cichlids, how do you mean? The only perfect ammonia and nitrites are zero. It actually sounds like water conditions is your problem. For one the tank probably isn't cycled since fishless takes 3 to 6 weeks dosing with ammonia. When you added the fish that started your cycle.
> With fish in cycle you should be doing at least 50% weekly water changes or more. Do you have your own test kit as you need to monitor these levels every couple of days.


----------

